# Ich finde den Stift schön, aber meiner Mutter gefällt er nicht



## ANTÍA

Hola mi duda es la colocación de esta frase.

*Ich finde den Stift schön, aber mainer Mutter gafällt er nicht.*

Se puede decir?
" *Ich finde den Stift schön, aber er gefällt nicht mainer mutter"*

Creo que "aber" es una konjunktion que no lleva inversión. Pero por otra parte en la primera frase al llevar* mainer Mutter* en primer lugar veo que hay una inversión*.*

La diferencia entre las dos frases son diferencias de estilo, o son diferencias que tienen que ver con la gramática?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Berenguer

Buenas.
Primero un par de puntualizaciones. _Mutter _va con mayúscula, como todos los sustantivos en alemán. Y ojo con la escritura de "_meiner_". Y si no me equivoco, al tratarse de una oración impersonal la segunda, no se usa "_er_" sino "_es_".
Y ahora me voy a arriesgar. Yo la frase la escribiría así:: "_Ich finde den Stift schön, aber es gefällt meiner Mutter nicht_". Y justifico mi elección. _Aber _no es una conjunción de relativo, su tratamiento sería pues parejo al de _und_. De esta forma en la segunda oración no tienes porqué tener en cuenta que el verbo deba ir en al final de la oración, como sucedería si fuese de relativo. Tampoco tienes porqué poner el verbo "_gefällt_" a continuación de _aber_, como si fuese segunda posición, sino que con _aber _empieza una oración nueva, yuxtapuesta a la anterior, y se sigue así el orden habitual sujeto + vb + complementos.
Si he dicho alguna burrada que algún nativo lo reseñe 
Un saludo


----------



## uguban

ANTÍA said:


> *Ich finde den Stift schön, aber meiner Mutter gefällt er nicht.*
> 
> Se puede decir?
> " *Ich finde den Stift schön, aber er gefällt meiner Mutter nicht."*
> 
> Creo que "aber" es una konjunktion que no lleva inversión. Pero por otra parte en la primera frase al llevar* meiner Mutter* en primer lugar veo que hay una inversión*.*


 
Hola: Tienes razón, después de 'aber' no hay inversión y en la dos fases que pones no la hay. Pues, como ves en ambas frases el verbo está en segunda posición (lo mismo pasa con las conjunciones 'oder, und, sondern, denn'). 

El pronombre 'er' que eligiste es correcto porque se refiere a 'der Stift'.

Saludos


----------



## ANTÍA

Primero dar gracias a vuestras contestaciones por las correcciones ortográficas.

Ahora quería contestar a Uguban. Entiendo que el verbo va en segundo lugar siempre.
Pero yo le llamaba inversión cuando el sujeto va a continuación del verbo. Es decir, cuando no va en primer lugar. Ejemplo de frases que comienzan con un adverbio.. por eso quise poner dos frases en las que una el sujeto va primero y otra iba un complemento.
Ahora entiendo  que se puede empezar una frase con un complemento en dativo
A partir de tu contestación sé que en alemán lo importante es que el verbo se encuentre en segundo lugar. 
Francamente gracias


----------



## uguban

Puedes poner en primer lugar de la frase cualquier componente que quieras enfatizar.


----------



## ATLAS

En alemán el verbo va prácticamente siempre en 2ª posición, esto es casi siempre así


----------



## ATLAS

Hola Uguban, he encontrado una falta en castellano, "eligiste" se escribe "elegiste" (viene del verbo "elegir")

Saludos


----------

